

How to make a personal website, in 9001 easy steps (2014) - of
http://thomaslevine.com/!/making-your-personal-website/

======
ams6110
Pretty much boils down to the same way you get anything done. Just start doing
it.

------
fernly
I thought it was meant to be ironic, the white and magenta text on black so
repelled my eye. But no, some (not all) of the other pages on the site are
like that.

~~~
meritt
See author photo: [https://github.com/tlevine](https://github.com/tlevine)

~~~
zerocrates
Side observation: He created two repositories with hundreds of fake commits so
his Github activity chart would spell out "tom."

~~~
Jach
GitHub activity vandalism has been around for a while. e.g.
[https://github.com/gelstudios/gitfiti](https://github.com/gelstudios/gitfiti)

------
shade23
this : Nobody other than you is going to read your website once you have it,
at least at first, so don’t worry about designing it for other people.

I like that line.But now considering there are people reading his website.It
is quite aesthetically unappealing?I found navigation a bit hard too.

And if you haven't seen it yet.This caught my attention and is actually
brilliant. Belly Dancing Techy Talk :D
[http://www.shira.net/techtalk.htm](http://www.shira.net/techtalk.htm)

It is actually quite an interesting read though.

------
spiritplumber
So many steps? There's no way that can be right!

~~~
srcreigh
One of the last steps is "Repeat", so they form a loop. I'm guessing that 9001
is a statistic from the creation of his website.

~~~
rjaco31
Or you know, it's "over 9000"

